# الصناعة الطيرانية العربية



## شيراد الجزائر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*الطائرة العراقية عدنان-1 للإنذار المبكر*

السلام عليكم​ 

أرجو من مشاركتي هذه رد الإعتبار للعزيمة العربية و أننا قادرون -إن أردنا طبعا- أن نصنع المعجزات
أرجو فقط من الإخوة السوريين و المصريين و الأردنيين و المغاربة و غيرهم عرض مغامرات دولهم - دولنا أقصد - الطيرانية​ 
فقد هممت أن أتكلم عن حلوان-300 لولا انني أدركت أن أجمل عرض عن هذه الطائرة سيكون مصريا لا غير . . و القياس على الجميع​ 

أرجو من الله أن يكون موضوعي خذا حافزا أن نعمل أكثر و أن نجتهد لأننا نستطيع فقل الغرائب إن عقدنا العزم و توكلنا على الله
البدأ كان بعرض موضوع الطائرة العراقية بغداد-1 و عدنان-1​*الطائرة العراقية عدنان-1 للإنذار المبكر* ​ 
خلال الحرب العراقية-الايرانية عانى العراق من ثغرة رادارية متمثلة بتسلل الطائرات المعادية بالارتفاعات الواطئة و الواطئة جدا سواء كانت طائرات ايرانية او اسرائيلية ( كما حصل عام 1981 ) , و كذلك الحاجة الى توجيه المقاتلات العراقية و تامين الكشف الراداري لها عند تنفيذها الواجبات في العمق المعادي , من هنا برزت الحاجة الى منظومة للانذار المبكر محمولة جوا (AEW ) كالتي تخدم في السعودية-مصر-اسرائيل و عدد من دول العالم .
بدا المشروع عام (1987 ) و ذلك باختيار احدى طائرات النقل من نوع (IL-76MD ) تابعة للسرب (34 ) او كما يسمى بالاسطول الشرقي , و مواصفات الطائرة (IL-76 ) كالتالي :

الطول : 46.59 م
العرض: 50.5 م
الارتفاع : 14.76 م
السرعة : 850 كم/سا
المدى : 6700 كم
نوع المحركات : D-30
قوة الدفع : 108kN لكل محرك

استخدم للكشف نوعين من الرادارات فرنسية الصنع (TIGER/TIGER-G ) الارضي المستخدم في الكشف الواطئ , طار النموذج الاول اواخر عام (1988 ) و سمي ( بغداد-1 ) و ضع رادار من نوع (TIGER ) في الجزء الخلفي الطائرة بدلا من باب الشحن داخل قبة من الفايبر كلاس , امن هذا الترتيب قدرة رصد بزاوية (180 )درجة و بمدى (350 كم) , تم التخلي عن هذا التصميم بسبب المواصفات الضعيفة و تم الاتجاه الى تصميم يشبه ال(E-3 ) الامريكية وذلك بوضع الرادار في قبة بيضوية الشكل دوارة اعلى جسم الطائرة بقطر(9 متر) , طار هذا النموذج بداية عام(1989 ) الا انه تحطم فور الاقلاع بسبب خطا في التصميم مما استدعى جلب خبراء فرنسيون لاجراء التعديلات اللازمة .
طار النوذج الثالث منتصف عام (1989 ) و اطلق عليه اسم وزير الدفاع (عدنان خير الله) الذي توفي في حادث تحطم مروحية و سمي النوذج ( عدنان-1 ) , طار هذا النموذج بنجاح و يحمل رادار (TIGER ) و بلغ مداه (350 كم ) ضد هدف (2 متر مربع) و بدقة (80%) و تم صنع طائرتين (عدنان-1 ) طارت الى ايران عام (1991 ) ولا تزال الطاترتين في خدمة سلاح الجو الايراني . اما الطائرة (عدنان-2 ) فهي التطوير لل(عدنان-1 ) و تحمل رادار (TIGER-G ) وبلغ مدى الرصد (450 كم) ضد هدف (2 متر مربع) , صنع نموذج واحد للطائرة دمر في قاعدة (التقدم/الحبانية) عام (1991 ) , جميع الطائرات تحمل جهاز IFF بريطاني الصنع من نوع (2720 ) .
مواصفات رادار TIGER الارضي :

يعمل بنظام دوبلر
المدى:120 كم ضد 2 م م
الارتفاع:6000 م
يدور 12 دورة/دقيقة
التردد E/F 550MHz]



















المصادر 
مشاركة للأخ Mirage F-1 EQ على ساحات الطيران العربي يوم 18-04-2006
الصور من أيرلاينرز . كوم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

واين هى الان؟؟


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي شيراد على معلوماتك القيمة جدا وعلى جهدك المتواصل


----------



## virtualknight (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر من بلاد الرافدين الى الأخ المبدع شيراد الجزائر على موضوعه الجميل وبالفعل كانت هذه الطائرة فخر وابداع للعلماء والمهندسين العراقيين الذين صنعوها حتى لو لم تكن مئة بالمئة عراقية ولكن للأسف هي الآن اسيرة في يد من يدعون الأسلام في ايران..... وشكرا


----------



## msabti (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ياأخ شيراد على الموضوع ........لقد قلبت المواجع ، لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الوجع وجع الجميع . . . إلا أن الرجعة ليست بمستحيلة أبدا 
فالأيام دول . . .
نبارك لإخواننا في كل أرض الإسلام مفاخر ماضيهم الذي نقاسمهموه كلنا . . .
و الكل يذكر حلوان 300 و القاهرة و صمود 1 و 2 و و و . . . 
فالرجعة الرجعة . . .


----------



## انتصار حامد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## اياد علي محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ليلة الجمعة الفارطة . . . 

حصل و أن شرفت عيناي برؤية دار السلام . . . تيبست مفاصلي حتى جاوزت بنا الطائرة بغداد . . .

وما أدراك ما بغداد . . . أنا لست عراقيا . . . ولكني عربي مسلم ولا جنسية للمشاعر . . . 

و لكن في دم قطرات الأجداد الذين رفعوا بأمجادهم هام الأمة . . .

قطرات من دماء الآباء الذين أزاحوا نير الإستعمار عنا . . .

فأي دماء سنتركها تسري في عروق أبنآءنا يا ترى . . . 

يا أيها الأحباب ارفعوا أيديكم داعين أن يرفع الغبن عنا في كل مكان . . . 

و أن تعود بغداد و القدس و غروزني و كابل و غيرها من عواصم الإسلام إلي أحضان المسلمين كما كانت . . . و أن يرفع البأس عن إخواننا في هاذي البقاع . . .

أخوكم عادل


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذه الوثيقة تبين مصير عدنان-1
وهي مقيدة هنا ضمن الإيليوشين 76


----------



## tariqsamer (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل لقد قلبت علينا المواجع اه والف اه متى يعود الينا بلدنا الجريح من ايدي المستعمرين والخونة والتابعين لايران مابوسعنا الا الدعاء ربنا انصرنا على القوم الظالمين


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*طائرتا فرناس و السفير الجزائريتين*

طائرتا فرناس و السفير الجزائريتين

*قامت وزارة النقل الجزائرية بانشاء مصنع في سنة 1987 لتصنيع طائرات **التدريبة برخصة من شركة تشيكية و بدأ**المصنع بالعمل في سنة 1993 *
*تم تسلم المصنع من طرف وزارة**الدفاع الجزائرية حيث تم تصنيع عدد من طائرات التدريبية للقوات الجوية **الجزائرية و حتى الطائرات المدنية لبعض الشركات الجزائرية *
*و يتم تصنيع انواع من الطائرات في هذا المصنع **FERNAS-142 **و**بمقعدين و** SAFIR-43 **باربع مقاعد و**X**-3A **للفلاحة و** يتم الآن العمل على طائرات لنقل 12 فردا**المصنع l’ECA موجود في بلدية** طفراوي** ولاية وهران اسمه *​ 
فرنـــاس- 142 
المواصفات التقنية:​ 
الشركة المصنعة ECA 
الطاقم 2
المهام
-التدريب القاعدي و المتقدم الطيارين
-نقل البريد الخفيف
-المراقبة و الرؤية
المحرك محرك AK 337M مكبسي معكوس 6 أسطوانات 210 حصان
الطول 7.33 م
الارتفاع 2.75 م
باع الجناح 9.16 م
الوزن وهي فارغة 745 كلغ
الوزن الأقصى عند الاقلاع 1090 كلغ
السرعة القصوى 333 كلم / سا
سرعة الطيران المطرد 215 كلم / سا
سقف الارتفاع 5000 م
المدى 1050 كلم​ 
وتشارك السفير طائرة فرناس في العديد من الخواص إلا أنها معدة لحمل أربع أشخاص​ 
وهذان مخططاهما​ 
هذه فرناس​ 




وهذه السفير​ 




صور فرناس و السفير كطائرتي حماية مدنية​ 










وهنا في نوادي الطيران 














 












أما هنا فتظهر السفير بالزركشة العسكرية كطائرة تدريب إبتدائي
































وهذه صورهما في المصنع






 











وهذه أثناء المعارض​


----------



## جاسر (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

رائـــع جــداً 

حبذا تستخدم مركز الرفع الخاص بالملتقى:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploader.php

أو المرفقات

حتى لا تضيع الصور, الآن لم أستطع مشاهدة الصور
يبدو أن في الموقع الذي رفعت عليه الصور خلل ما


.
.

دمت بخير وعافيةٍ


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيك على اللفتة الكريمة . . .
لقد أعدت رفع الصور على المنتدى و أرجو أن يتمكن الجميع من رؤيتها كما أنني دمجت موضوع الطائرة عدنان و بغداد كي نثري الموضوع . . .

الباقي هو مشاركات الزملاء لإعطاء صورة أوضح عن الواقع الطيراني العربي . . .

أما عني فسأحاول عرض الطائرات الجزائرية  شيراد- 1 ، طوفة-5 ، ستارت فيستيفال وغيرها  في مواضيعي القادمة بإذن الله 

أعيد الرجاء إتحافنا بعروض عن الأمجاد الصناعية العربية في الطيران 

و بارك الله فيكم مسبقا 
أخوكم عادل


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*طائرة حلوان-300 القاهرة*

طائرة حلوان-300 القاهرة

السلام عليكم مجددا كنت أرجوا إن يتحفنا المصريون بعرض عن رائعنهم و رائعتنا حلوان 300 ولكن لا عليه و باب النقتش و الإضافات لا زال مفتوحا . . .

طائرة حلوان -300 التي كانت في ايامها ستكون المنافسة الأولى للميغ -21 و ما يليها و لطائرات الميراج ، الأف -4 ،الأف 5 ، كفير الإسرائيلة بل وحتى لأجيال لحقت من الطائرات إذا عدلت و حدثت مع الزمن 
أنا لا أقول هذا بذاتية ٍ كون الطائرة عربية ( وإن كان مصممها ألمانيا ونازيا سابقا) بل أقول هذا كون الطائرة كانت أسرع و أصغر مقاتلة في وقتها و تغلبت في ضآلة حجمها على الميغ-21
بعد قراءتي لكتابات طيار الإختبار الهندي لمست النزعة التجددية التي ما فتئ ميسرشميت يحركها منذ صمم أولى طائراته في بدايات القرن الماضي . . .

الطائرة كانت ذات تصميم متقدم نسبيا ذات جناح دالتا بزاوية تراجع 57.5 و بسمك أعظمي لم تيجاوز 3 بالمائة ما أعطاها كفائة عالية في الجو لكن هذا أوقف المصمم الموهوب أمام تحد عظيم وهو تحميل هذا الجناح الرفيع . . .كان وزنها الخفيف يعطيها معامل دفع/حمولة أعظميا ما مكنها من الإرتقاء إلى 12000متر في دقيقتين و نصف فقط . . .

الطائرة كلفت خمس سنوات و نصف لإعادة تجديدها قبل أن تعرض في متحف ميونيخ الجوي

--------------------إنتهى كلام شيراد الجزائر--------------------

وهذا بعض ما كتب عن الطائرة
موسوعة المعرفة

فى بداية الستينيات بدأت مصر مشروع طموح لانتاج و تطوير طائرة اسرع من الصوت بمساعدة اسبانية. و كان المهندس الالمانى المشهور Willi Messerschmitt المسئول عن المشروع قام بتصميم طائرة خفيفة الوزن اسرع من الصوت و تمت تسميتها ب HA-300P. بعد انهاء اسبانيا دعمها للمشروع انتقل فريق Messerschmitt إلى مصر و تم دعوة خبير المحركات النفاثة فريدناند براندنر لتصميم محرك جديد للطائرة. 
تم توفير اماكن الاختبار و الورش الخاصة بالطائرة و المحرك بقاعدة حلوان الجوية جنوب شرق القاهرة و تم تجربة المحرك الجديد E-300 أول مرة في يوليو 1963 في حين أن النموذج التجريبى للطائرة HA-300 تم تجربته في 7 مارس 1964. قامت الهند بالمساعدة في التمويل لتطوير المحرك E-300 و ذلك للحصول على محركات جديدة لمقاتلاتها HF-24 Marut و تم ارسال اثنان من الطيارين المصريين لكلية الطيران بالهند للإستعداد لقيادة الطائرة HA-300 و وفرت الهند طائرة من طراز Marut لتجربة محرك E-300 و بعد نكسة 1967 مارس السوفييت ضغط متواصل لإيقاف المشروع و نتيجة للمشاكل المالية و توافر عدد كبير من الطيارين الروس قامت الحكومة المصرية بإلغاء المشروع في 1969 و ذلك بعد انتاج النموذج الثالث من المحرك E-300 و تجربته . كلف هذا المشروع الحكومة المصرية أكثر من 135 مليون جنية مصرى و تم استخدام المحرك E-300 في المقاتلات الهندية HF-24 Marut 

المواصفات العامة و مخططات


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

المصادر
http://www.aviationfans.com/?q=node/4
http://avia.russian.ee/air/egypt/helwan_h-300.php 
http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/History/1960s/Kapil-HA300.html
و بقي الكثير من الصور سأرفعها في المرة القادمة بإذن الله


----------



## ادور (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر نتمني من العرب عمل ذالك


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*طائرة سيكر الأردنية*

لا شكر على واجب 

الآن مع شرف جديد يضاف للعرب . . . 

طائرة سيكر الأردنية 

ان طائرة السيكر هي المتنج الرئيس لشركة سيبيرد الأردن للطيران لما تمثله من مميزات فريدة ومتعددة كمنصة جوية لاستطلاع متعددة الأغراض منخفضة الكلفة. 





​ 
توفر السيكر مدى رؤية أمامي يضاهي الطائرات العامودية بكلفة شراء وطيران وإدامة أقل من ثلث كلفة الطاءرات العامودية المشابهة. وتستطيع القيام بالعمليات التي تتطلب البقاء في الجو لفترات طويلة لاغراض الرقابة والاستطلاع إما بالعين المجردة أو مع حمل مختلف أنظمة الرقابة والاستطلاع المتطورة والبث الحي للفيديو، مما يمكن من توفير المعلومات المطلوبة بشكل مباشر.


الخصائص
• تصميم شكل وحجم الطائرة يجعل من الصعب اكتشاف وجودها.
• توفر مدى رؤية أمامي واضح يضاهي ما تمنحه الطائرات العامودية للطيار والطاقم.
• تتمتع بمستويات منخفضة من الاهتزاز مما يجعلها الخيار الأفضل للانظمة المحمولة جوأ. 
• تطير بصوت منخفض ومستوى ضجيج قليل مما يزيد من صعوبة اكتشاف وجودها.
• وضع المحرك الخلفي لتشغيل نظام الدفع بواسطة المروحة يمنع أية عوائق للرؤية مثل الغبار أو عادم المحرك. 
• المحرك مثبت علويا مما يوفر الثبات والأمان خلال الطيران. 
• اطارات الطائرة على شكل بالون مما يوفر سهولة ونعومة عند الاقلاع والهبوط على اسطح ترابية. 
• تم اعتماد محركات لايكومنج الشهيرة لما توفره من استخدام وقود الطائرات أو وقود السيارات حسب المتوفر.
• قصر المسافة المطلوبة للاقلاع والهبوط أقل من 200 متر. 
• القدرة على الطيران لفترات طويلة تصل الى سبع ساعات مما يمكن من أداء متفوق لعمليات الاستطلاع والرقابة الجوية. 
• القدرة على الطيران بسرعات منخفضة لأغراض التتبع، حيث تبلغ سرعة السقوط 65 عقدة. 
• ثنائية التحكم والطيران 


الخدمة
ان كلفة اقتناء وتشغيل طائرة السيكر تقل عن ثلث الطائرات العامودية المشابهة والتي تحمل راكبين، وعليه فإنها الطائرة الأفضل للمهام المتكررة والمتتابعة والتي تتطلب التحليق المستمر على ارتفاعات منخفضة. ومن أهم المزايا، مدى الرؤية الأمامي، معدل الاهتزاز منخفض، الجاهزية لتركيب أجهزة الرقابة والاستطلاع المتطورة والبث الحي عن بعد، والتي يتم تركيبها على الأجنحة وعلى الهيكل، بالاضافة الى ما توفره من مزايا الطيران والتحكم. 

ان البيئة المثالية لعمل طائرة السيكر هي التي تتطلب طيران منخفض، طيران قريب من العوائق في أجواء مضطربة، والطيران لفترات طويلة. وعلية، فقد تضمن تصميم الطائرة ضمان وضوح الرؤية والأمان للطاقم، قدرة على المناورة وسرعة الاستجابة حتى عند الطيران بسرعات بطيئة، تصحيح تلقائي لوضعية الطائرة في حال الثبات، راحة الطاقم وتقليل الاجهاد الناجم عن الطيران لساعات طويلة. 

تتوافق طائرة السيكر مع العديد من كاميرات الاستطلاع والاستشعار المحمولة جوا مع انظمة البث الفيديوى الحي للمحطات الأرضية الثابتة أو المتحركة، مما يوفر لمراكز التحكم أو القيادة الأرضية المعلومات من الجو بشكل فوري وواضح.

تم اختيار شركة سيبيرد الأردن للطيران في العام 2004 من قبل الادارة المؤقتة في العراق لتزويد طائرة السيكر لتكون نواة القوات الجوية العراقية الجديدة، حيث تم استخدام طائرتين في السرب 70 في البصرة، قامت سيبيرد الأردن للطيران بتزويدهما وبتدريب طاقم الطيارين والفنيين لهما، بما في ذلك تزويد كامل الاحتياجات التعاقدية لضمان استمرارية أداء الطائرات.

تم الحصول على طلبات شراء لطائرة السيكر من جنوب افريقيا، تنزانيا، غانا، الامارات العربية المتحدة، أذيربيجان، بريطانيا، والمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية. كما تم الموافقة على رفع مواصفات الطائرتين العاملتين في العراق وزيادة العدد الى ستة طائرات على الأقل

التطبيقات

إن مفهوم طائرة السيكر فريد من نوعه، وقد أثبت فعالية عالية في اسواق الطيران الاستطلاعي بدرجة فاقت التوقعات، حيث يوجد هناك طلب عالمي متزايد لتوفير قدرات الاستطلاع الجوي لجمع المعلومات الاستخباراتية وأعمال الدوريات الجوية، حيث يتبلور مفهوم المراقبة الجوية الذكية لمواجهة المتغيرات المختلفة لدعم جهود الأجهزة العسكرية والأمنية لفرض وتطبيق القوانين وضمان الأمن، علما أنه لايوجد مثيل لهذه الطائرة والتي تدخل ضمن تصنيف FAR 23 للطائرات ثابتة الجناح. 

توفر ميزات طائرة سيكر قدرات نوعية فريدة في الأربع مجالات التالية:

مهام جمع المعلومات الاستخباراتية والاستطلاع والرقابة (ISR) :
حرس الحدود وخفر السواحل، الاستطلاع التكتيكي، الدوريات الجوية ومراقبة حركة المرور، أعمال الجمارك وكشف التهريب، مرافقة المواكب وكشف الطريق، البحث والانقاذ، مراقبة المحاصيل والمواشي، ومنع الجريمة.

مهام الإستطلاع الجوي للأغراض التجارية :
مهام مراقبة أنابيب النفط، خطوط نقل الطاقة والكهرباء، متابعة البضائع والشاحنات، مسح الأراضي وتحديد المواقع، التقاط الصور الفوتوغرافية، مراقبة حرائق الغابات، وأيضاً مراقبة المباريات والمسابقات الرياضية و أعمال البحث العلمي والزراعة والحياة البرية.

أكاديميات ومعاهد الطيران : 
تعتبر طائرة سيكر من أفضل الطائرات للتدريب على الطيران، حيث أنها توفر ميزة التدرب على الطائرات بإطار خلفي كما توفر للطالب ميزة الرؤية المباشرة للمدرج أثناء الإقلاع والهبوط بعكس الطائرات الأخرى والتي تحجب فيها أنظمة الملاحة رؤية المدرج، كما أن ساعة الطيران بها أقل كلفة.

الطيران الخاص :
يسعى الكثير لحصول على طائرة السيكر لما توفره من مستويات السلامة والراحة واتاحة الفرصة للسياحة والتنزه والاستمتاع بالبيئة المحيطة أثناء الطيران.





وهذا ما كتب عنها في جاينس2004-205


​المرجع 1
المرجع 2


----------



## أبو عبد الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> طائرة حلوان-300 القاهرة
> 
> السلام عليكم مجددا كنت أرجوا إن يتحفنا المصريون بعرض عن رائعنهم و رائعتنا حلوان 300 ولكن لا عليه و باب النقتش و الإضافات لا زال مفتوحا . . .
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
هذه مجموعة من صور حلوان 300
حلوان 300 على الأرض



























وهذه الصورة أعيد تجسيدها بهذا المجسم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (3 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوان 300 في الجو​








وهذا طيار اختبارها الهندي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (3 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذه بعد ترميمها في ألمانيا​


















وهنا تبرز جنب طائرة Marut الهندية التي استفادت كثيرا من المشروع المصري​


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي على الموضوع الرائع جداااااااااااااا وخصوصا الطائرة السيكر ذات الشكل المركب


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*شركة الخدمات الجوية و الإنجازات التقنية في الطيـــران الجزائرية*

_شركة الخدمات الجوية و الإنجازات التقنية في الطيـــــــــــــران_​ 
_*Société des Travaux Aériennes et des Réalisations Techniques en AVIATION*_​ 
_*START Aviation*_​

​​_



_​ 
_تقديم_
_تأسست الشركة سنة 2004 وتتربع على مساحة قدرها 03 هكتارات منها 5600 متر مربع ورشة مغطاة وهي ملك لصاحبها الطيار و رجل الأعمال سايس بن والي صاحب السبق في مجال الطيران الهاوي و المحترف في الجزائر إذ قام بتصميم و إنجاز طائرته الخاصة طوفة-5 و سيأتي الحديث عنها في موضوع منفصل_​

تضطلع شركة الخدمات الجوية و الإنجازات التقنية في الطيران كما ينص اسمها بكل الأعمال المرتبطة بالطيران كتصميم،إنجاز، تجريب و صيانة الطائرات بمختلف أنواعها إبتداءا من الخفيفة جدا و وصولا إلى طائرات النقل (هدف في المستوى القصير) كما تعمل على تدريب الطيارين وتكوين الفنيين و المهندسين بالشراكة مع شركات عالمية مشهود لها بالتفوق في هذا المجال
_



_​ 

_الإتفاقيات المبرمة_​ 
قامت الشركة منذ تأسيسها بإبرام العشرات من الاتفاقيات مع جهات عالمية مختصة في مجال صناعة و استعمال الطائرات كـ _AErostar __Romania_ و _PILATUSSwitzerland_ و _Procopter French_ و _Limbach Germany_ و غيرها كثير 
_



_
_



_​ 
أهم هذه الاتفاقيات هي تلك المبرمة مع أيروستار رومانيا لمدة 15 سنة و التي سيتم بموجبها بناء طائرات من نوع فاستيفال _AEROSTAR R40S Festival_ التدريبية و التي ستتم صناعتها تحت الرخصة لمدة خمس سنوات قابلة للتجديد قبل أن يصبح من حق الشركة تطوير و استخلاص نماذج جديدة مخصصة للفلاحة و النقل 4 أشخاص
_في هذه الأثناء تعمل الشركة على انجاز نموذج لنقل الشخصيات لـ 12 مكانا و إنجاز طائرات خفيفة لأربع و ست مقاعد بمحركات مكبسيه زيادة على طائرات شحن خفيفة و طائرات إسعاف بتصميم جزائري 100 بالمائة_
_



_​ 

_المبادئ التي تعمل عليها الشركة هي _​

استقطاب المهارات حيثما كانت،
الاعتماد على اليد العاملة الشابة و المؤهلة و الطموحة ،​
العمل مع أخصائيين دوليين لجلب الخبرات العملية ،​
الإتيان بنماذج لطائرات جديدة فعالة حتى و ان كانت غير مألوفة،​
العمل بمحركات و معدات حديثة تتيح مستوى أداء عال للطائرات المصنعة مع كلفة استعمال منخفضة جدا،​
الوفاء للرموز الوطنية و القومية و التاريخية لحضارتنا في اختيار مهام الطائرات و تسمياتها​







_الخدمات الجوية للشركة_​

تعمل الشركة في مجال تحديث و تطوير تقنيات الطيران الحالية عن طريق البحث عن بدائل عملية و حلول جديدة لمشاكل الطيران و ذلك بالاعتماد كلية على المواد المركبة _composites_ و الطرق الحديثة في الإنشاء و هذا في إطار شراكة و متابعة تقنية من طرف إطارات جزائرية و بالشراكة مع مستشارين و خبراء دوليين.
تعمل الشركة على تصنيع المعدات المستعملة في ميدان الطيران كـ:​

*o **المحركات و لواحقها*

*o **لوحات القيادة و باقي المعدات الإلكترونية*
*o **العجلات و المخمدات و انظمة الكبح*
*o **الأغلفة القماشية*
*o **المراوح*​ 

*o *أغطية القمرة 

تعمل الشركة على تدريب الطيارين وفق المعايير الدولية و لها باع طويل في هذا العمل بالشراكة مع نادي الطيران بمدينة تيارت حيث ساهمت الشركة في تخريج العديد من الطيارين الهواة على طائرات جزائرية من نوع فرناس و السفير ، كما ان الهدف الأول الآن يتمثل في وضع طائرات فاستيفال المصنعة محليا تحت تصرف الطيارين المدربين الجزائريين و هو ما سيخفف تكاليف التدريب إلى اقل من 20 بالمائة من التكلفة الحالية ، وهو ما سيساعد على توفير تكوين نوعي للطيارين و إتاحته لجميع الراغبين .​

تنظم الشركة دورات تدريبية مكثفة للمتدربين العرب بإشراك أهل الاختصاص في مجال:​


التصميم السريع للطائرات بشكل عملي مع الاستفادة من المئات من أمهات الكتب في هندسة الطيران​
تكويين الطيارين و المصنعين في ميدان الطيران الشراعي و يكون الإنجاز المظلات و الهياكل الحاملة للمحركات أثناء الدورات​
_استعمال البرامج الهندسية في التصميم _​
إنجاز طائرات الهواة الصغيرة باستعمال المعدن الخشب و الكومبوزيت و يكون الإنجاز أثناء الدورات​
إنجاز النماذج المصغرة للطائرات مع الاستفادة من مئات التصاميم الجاهزة و بالتعامل مع ذوي اختصاص جزائريين لهم باع طويل جدا في هذا المجال .​


تعكف الشركة حاليا على التحضير لمعارض وصالونات وطنية ،إقليمية و دولية في مجال الطيران​
تعمل الشركة على إنجاز الأعمال الجوية التالية​
رش المساحات الزراعية و الغابية بالمبيدات لمكافحة الحشائش الضارة و ذلك لتحسين المردود الفلاحي​
مكافحة الجراد و رش المستنقعات بالمبيدات المضادة للبعوض​
تنظيف العوازل الكهربائية ذات الضغط العالي باستعمال الحوامات و المعدات المتخصصة لهذا الغرض​
التصوير الجوي و الإشهار الجوي​
نقل البريد و الإسعاف​
استعمال الطائرات كهوائيات بث تلفزيوني و إذاعي​





​​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*طائرة شيراد-1 الجزائرية*

بسم الله الرحمـــــــــــــن الرحـــــــــــــــيم


 

_1-تقديم_
_فكرة إنجاز الطائرة كبرت شيئا فشيئا في أذهاننا منذ أمد بعيد إلا أنه وبعد إجراء العديد من المعاينات والدراسات النظرية والعملية حول هياكل الكثير من الطائرات منها المخرجة من الخدمة والتي لا تزال في طور الاستغلال، تبين لنا يقينا أن إنجاز طائرة ليس بالأمر المستحيل شرط القيام بالحسابات الهندسية والتقنية المناسبة ._​ 
_الطائرات الخفيفة ذات الإنشاء الخشبي التقليدي تظهر هياكل معقدة نوعا ما مقارنة بمثيلاتها من الطائرات المصنعة بطرق أحدث ... إلا أننا إخترنا هذا النوع من الإنشاء على صعويته كون الهدف الأول كان إنجاز قاعدة بيانات لطلبة معهد الطيران والقاعدة لا تكون متكاملة إلا إذا إختزلت جميع الصعوبات الممكنة ورغم صعوبة ._
_التجميع المتوقعة إلا أننا والحمد لله قررنا البدء في تحقيق حلمنا وحلم الجميع ...... وإنطلق المشروع شيراد_​ 
_البداية كانت بالتفكير بصناعة مجسم لطائرة بمقياس واحد من خمسة الذي به جميع أجزاء الطائرة الكبيرة مصغرة، ثم طورنا الفكرة إلى إنجاز طائرة بمقياس حقيقي ._​ 
_التحدي الأول كان إنجاز المخطط ولذا قمت بجمع المعطيات التقنية والمخططات الكاملة والكتب عن العديد من الطائرات مثل: ياك-1،ياك-18أ،ياك-18تي، ياك-52، تي-34، أي أس-5، زودياك-أكس أل، وغيرها.... كما أنني إهتممت بطائرة الهواة الخفيفة بابو-01 و ديازليس والحوامة أي أس-355 والمقاتلة ميغ-21 بي أي أس. _​ 







_هذا زيادة على معاينات مباشرة أجريتها على طائرات ك: الميغ-17أف، اليوشين-28، الياك-18و الآلوات أس أي-318 ، وكل هذا لحسن فهم طرق الإنشاء المستعملة._
_بعد هذا وجدتني مرغما على العمل وبدقة أكبر كون الطائرة ستكون وسيلة بيداغوجية وكمثال حي عن طائرة يوفر جميع الخصائص المطلوبة في هذه الصناعة و كذلك العمل بأبعاد ضئيلة كون مركن الطائرة سيكون داخل قاعة دراسة ذات أبعاد صغيرة نسبية، _​ 






_مخطط الطائرة وضعته بالإشتراك مع الفوج المشكل من:حمود ، هشام ، الوناس و عبدالله ._
_بداية التصميم كانت يوم 03/10/2005 وتم الإنتهاء من الجزء الأكبر بعد 55 يوم لنبدأ في الإنجاز مباشرة ._​ 
_أول التعديلات على المخطط طرأت بعد إنجاز المجسم المصغر للطائرة إذ وجدنا بعض الأخطاء التقنية في شكل غطاء قمرة القيادة والتي أ و شكل غطاء المحرك كذا في توضع الزعنفة العمودية للطائرة التي تقع كلية في مجال الاضطرابات الناتجة عن البدن و بذلك تقرر رفعه اكثر_​ 






_الحلقة الثانية من التعديلات كانت بعد إعادة تصميم الطائرة بالحاسوب لتبرز مشاكل أخرى ، و بعد تجميع المعلومات و التشاور مع الزميلين حمد و هشام تقرر تغيير شكل غطاء المحرك كلية و تغير شكل و حجم الذنب و غطاء القمرة و شكل العجلات مع التمسك بالشكل القديم للبدن و الجناحين_​ 
_



_​ 

و بهذا اعدنا إطلاق المشروع _ChirAd new design _معتمدين على المراجع العالمية في هذا الفن​ 




_3- مهام الطائرة_

طائرة فلاحية​
طائرة تصوير و مراقبة​
نقل البريد الخفيف​
 

4-ميزات الطائرة

هيكل خشبي متماسك و صلب​
عنبر امتعة واسع لل​
قدرة جيدة على الطيران الشراعي​
العمل على المدرجات المهيأة و الغير مهيأة​
مدرجات هبوط و إقلاع قصيرة​
كلفة تصنيع منخفضة حوالي حوالي 10ألاف دولار كحد اقصى​
 
_5-خصائص الطائرة_​ 


_الأبعاد ._

فتحة الجناح :6.400م​
الطول :5.800م​
العلو :2.600م​
قطر المروحة :1.960م​
عرض الحجرة :0.600م​
مساحة الجناح :9.000 م_²_​
الأوزان​
الوزن الفارغ :400كلغ​
الوزن الاقصى :650كلغ​
سعة الوقود :600 لتر​
_الآداء_​
سرعة الطيران المطرد :200كلم/سا​
السرعة القصوى :210كلم/سا​
السرعة الحرجة بالقلابات:60كلم/سا​
سقف الطيران : 2000م​
المدى المجدي : 600كلم​
_



_​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*طائرة طوفة -5 الجزائرية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


1-تقديم
_. . . طنعت طائرة الطوفة 5 من طرف مجموعة من خمسة مختصين جزائريين بقيادة الطيار سايس بن والي _
_الطائرة ذات مقعدين مترادفين وجناح علوي كم اانها مزودة بمحرك دافع من طراز روتاكس _
_هيكل الطائرة معدني خفيف ذو عوارض متشابكة و ملحومة و ذو غلاف جلدي_
_شاركت الطائرة في معرض ماتز بفرنسا سنة 2003 للطائرات الخفيفة و حازت على المرتبة الثانية_

_2_ مهام الطائرة

طائرة رياضية للهواة
طائرة فلاحية بخزان سعته 90 لتر
طائرة تصوير و مراقبة 
نقل البريد الخفيف
 
_3_-خصائص الطائرة
_الأبعاد ._

فتحة الجناح :10.300م
وتر الجناح :1.700م
الطول :5.720م 
العلو :2.700م
مساحة الجناح :17.000 م_²_
الأوزان

الوزن الاقصى :620كلغ
_الآداء_

سرعة الطيران المطرد :210كلم/سا
السرعة الحرجة بالقلابات :60كلم/سا
سقف الطيران :3000م
مدة الطيران :5 ساعات


​

​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*طائرة الـ فاستيفال R40S Festival المصنعة بالجزائر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحــيم​ 


مواصفات الـــ فاستيفال _R40S Festival_ 

_1-تقديم_
الجهة المصنعة الأم _Aerostar SA - __Romania_ و كان اول طيران لنموذجها الأولي المسمى _Aerostar-01_ تحت ترقيم _YR-6138_ في جوان 2001 و بعد تجريبها وتعديلها تم تسجيلها و تغيير إسمها تسمتها إلى _festival _التي حلقت في سبتمبر 2003 تحت ترقيم _yr-6107_
_بيعت لعدة دول كــ : أمريكا كندا أستراليا نيوزيلندا مولدوفيا و كازاخستان _
_وقد تعاقدت شركة الخدمات الجوية و الانجازات التقنية الجزائرية على تصنيع 96 وحدة بالجزائر مع إدراج 30 بالمائة من التقنية المحلية_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_2- معايير تصميم الطائرة_
طائرة الفاستيفال طائرة معدنية كليا تنتمي إلى صنف الطائرات الرياضية الخفيفة _Light Sport __Aircraft_ صممت وفق معيار _ASTM _الامريكي بترقيم _F 2339-04_ 



_3- مهام الطائرة_

طائرة تدريب أولي،
طائرة جارة للطائرات الشراعية
طائرة فلاحية
طائرة تصوير و مراقبة
طائرة هواة عائلية و شخصية
نقل البريد الخفيف

4-ميزات الطائرة

جد آمنة اثناء الطيران و لم تحقق أي حادث منذ اول طيران لها سنة 2004
مدة خدمة مرتفعة نسبيا
هيكل معدني متماسك و صلب
نظرة ب 360 درجة من الحجرة
عنبر امتعة واسع للغاية
قدرة جيدة على الطيران الشراعي
العمل على المدرجات المهيأة و الغير مهيأة
مدرجات هبوط و إقلاع قصيرة
كلفة اقتناء واطئة
كلفة تشغيل جد منخفضة مقارنة مع مثيلاتها
اكثر من 500 ميل مدى طيران






_5-خصائص الطائرة_


_الأبعاد ._

فتحة الجناح :9.170م
وتر الجناح :1.525م
الطول :6.740م
العلو :2.470م
قطر المروحة :1.500م
عرض الحجرة :1.070م
مساحة الجناح :13.970 م_²_
الأوزان

الوزن الفارغ :380كلغ
الوزن الاقصى :598كلغ
تحميل الجناح :42.8كلغ/م_²_
سعة الوقود :80 لتر
_الآداء_

سرعة الطيران المطرد :185كلم/سا
السرعة القصوى :205كلم/سا
السرعة الحرجة بالقلابات:66كلم/سا
السرعة الحرجة بدون قلابات:70كلم/سا
سقف الطيران :3500م
المدى المجدي بدون إحتياطي وقود : 830كلم
طول مدرج الإقلاع :128م
طول مدرج الهبوط :157م






6-سعر الوحدة المنتجة من طرف شركة _start a__viation_ 
_مع باحتساب التكوين المجاني لطيار خاص مع الإقامة و الإطعام زيادة على صيانة مجانية موفرة من طرف الشركة لمدة سنة أو 200 ساعة طيران يبلغ سعر الطائرة حوالي 8500000.00 دينار جزائري أي حوالي 120ألف دولار أمريكي_


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## الباشا تبريد وتكيف (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الابداع و الروعة في الانجاز نحو الامام و الموفقية الكم


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بــــــــــارك الله فيك وعلى مجهودك الرائع


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
طائرة مميزة ، وعرض مميز اكثر


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بارك الله فيك وفي عملك وعلمك واجتهادك وطائراتك ... واتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي على مشروعك الجديد ChirAd new design واتمنى من الله بان يكون لها سمعة عالمية .


----------



## 3adel (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيكم يا شباب*

أحيي فيكم يا شباب روح الإرادة و التحدي و بداية موفقة في عالم تصميم الطائرات الواسع جدا
علما أنني تخرجت مهندسا عام 1990 من نفس المعهد (البليدة للطيران) و رغم مغادرة الأساتذة الأجانب الذين درسنا عندهم ، إلا أن مشروعكم المميز يثبت أن المعهد مازال بخير
و أحيي بالمناسبة صديقي الدكتور بوكراع مدير المعهد حاليا الذي يعتبر من أكفأ العقول في الجزائر و مازلت لحد الآن أحتفظ بمحاضراته القيمة التي ألقاها لنا في فرنسا
تحياتي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

السلام عليكم 
لما لمست من حضرة الزوار و الاعضاء الكرام الراغبين في التدرب على الأعمال المرتبطة بالطيران ، يسعدني سادتي ان اعلم حضراتكم بأن أفقا جديدا قد فتح في وجه المهتمين بهذا الفــــــــــــن


بإمكان السادة المهتمين من نوادي طيران و أشخاص و مؤسسات الحصول على كل الخدمات التي تقدمها الشركة في هذا المجال
و التي تتمثل كما اسلفت في

شراء او كراء الطائرات الخفيفة للأعمال الفلاحية أو الإشهارية و غيرها
شراء طائرة الفاستيفال و نماذج أخرى ستقدمها الشركة قريبا إن شاء الله
التدريب على الطيران و قيادة طائرات من رتبة الفاستيفال ( خفيفة ) و ما يماثلها
التدريب على صيانة الطائرات الخفيفة 
كما تنوي الشركة إستقبال المتدربين العرب في دورات تدريبية -كما أسلفت- في ميدان تصميم و تصنيع طائرات الهواة و النماذج المتحكم فيها عن بعد . . .

و سأعمل جاهدا على أن أكون همزة الوصل بين الشركة و بين المهتمــين 

فلا تترددو في طلب اي خدمة من شخصي . . .


----------



## virtualknight (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## نعيم بن مسعود (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم . . .
أحبتي في الله 
الدورة التدريبية في تصنيع الطائرات الخفيفة على وشك بدايتها . . .
و باب التسجيل فتح . . .
إذا رجاءا من له حب و اقبال على هذا المجال بل من له طموح في إستنهاض امتنا 
الدورة ليس الهدف منها الربح المادي فالتكاليف بإذن الله ستكون رمزية 
المهم من ما نرجوه أن نصل إلى توحيد افكارنا العملية ثم يقوم كل منا بالعمل من موقعه 
أنتظر الردود


----------



## ماهر83 (5 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية والله انكم لاحييتم فينا العزيمة والارادة علي العمل


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااً على المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## Lorry (27 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات جديدة و شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يحي الشاعر (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الــمـــــــفـــــــــاجـــئـــــــــات 

لا زالت طائرتين حلوان 300 الطراز 2 والطراز 3 موجودتين في " مصر" 

نطالب بالمحافظة علييها كــ "تراث قومي" وعدم التصرف فيهم أو إهدائهما لأي دولة مهما كانت ... 
ونطالب عرضهما في المتحف العسكري (البانوراما) 




الـمـفـاجــأة ، لا زالت في مصر طائرتين حلوان 300 نطالب بالمحافظة عليهما كتراث قومي ​ 
قامت مصر بإعدادا ثلاث طائرات (طرازات مختلفة) .... علاوة علي طائرة رابعة
لم يوضع فيها محرك .... وكانت للإختبارات المعملية 

وقد صلت مصر في "تطورها" إلي تحضير الطائرة "الثالثة" إلي مستوي "الإستعدادي ، للإنتاج الصناعي" ....

أولا : حلوان 200 (طراز 001) ... وهي الطائرة الموجودة في ألمانيا والتي طارت

ثانيا : حلوان 200 (طراز 002) ... وهي الطائرة التي تعدت بها سرعة الصوت .. ولا زالت توجد في "مصر" 

ثانيا : حلوان 200 (طراز 003) ... وهي الطائرة التي تعدت بها ضعف سرعة الصوت .. واالني وصلت لمرحلة ال‘داد للإنتج الضناعي ..... ولا زالت أيضا موجودة في "مصر" 


ونطالب بالمحافظة علييها كــ "تراث قومي" وعدم التصرف فيهم أو إهدائهما لأي دولة مهما كانت ... ونطالب عرضهما في المتحف العسكري (البانوراما)​ 


كما أن هناك مفاجأة ضخمة ... سأنشرها في وقتها ، عن "الطائرة" هاينكل ، التي كانت "وما زالت موجودة في هانجار مصانع حلوان" ، والتي أدت إلي هلع "الإتحاد السزفييتي ، وعدم تقديم أي مساعدات تقنية لمصر ، لمنعها من تطوير صناعة الطائرات المقاتلة الحديثة والمتقدمة في مصر" 

قبل أن أدخل في التفاصيل ال,لي عن المقاتلة حلوان ، وتسهيلا ، لكي يفهم القاريء الفرق بين هذه الطائرات ، أضع أمامكم صورة من كل الطراز الأول ... الذي طار فعلا .... والطائرة الثالثة التي أصبحت معدة ، للإنتاج الصناعي ... وألفت النظر إلي مدخلي "الهواء" في كل منهما ..... 

فيلاحظ ، أن حلوان (الطراز الأول) كان مدخلي الهواء مفتوحين ، بينما (حلوان 3 ) فقد كان أمام كل من المدخلين (كوون) بسبب السرعة كانت تصل إليها الطائرة والتي كانت التي تفوق سرعتي الصوت (2.2) بعدما أثبتت الإختبارات أنها تعدت سرعة الصوت (1.2) خلال تجارب الطيران الفعلي ....

كما سأنشر بعض صفحات من جداول الإختبارات ... وتوقيتها ... وموعدها .... ومدتها ....

علاوة علي ذلك أنشر أدناه ، "الكروكي" الفني للطائرات الثلاثة ، ويبين "التغييرات" التقنية والفنية التي حدثت علي كل طراز (لاحظ السهم الأحمر) 

علاوة صورة علي الطراز "المبدأي 00 " .. والذي كان طائرة بدون محرك ، تم إختبارها "طيرانا شراعيا" ... وكانت تسحبها طائرة كبيرة بمحركات ..

كما سأنشر في وقت لاحق ، صور للطائرة عندما هبطة وفتحت "البراشوت" لتقليل سرعتها ... وصور أخري نادرة .... 

كما سيتم نشر "المفاجأة" التي ستسعد كل قلب ... 

الموضوع ... لم ينتهي .. وما زلنا في البداية


إســـــــــلمي يـــا مــصـــــــر


د. يحي الشاعر



> *الطائرة المـــــــــصريـــة المقاتلة النفاثة .... حـــــلوان 300 .... !!!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## nimmmo3 (18 يوليو 2010)

الففففففففففففففففففففف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mig29fulcrum (17 سبتمبر 2010)

hellom i interesting to joint the qircrqft design sesionm pleqsem tell ;e hoz i cqn suscribtm thank 
الدورة التدريبية في تصنيع الطائرات الخفيفة على وشك بدايتها . . .
و باب التسجيل فتح . . .


----------

